#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  MIMOSA - Testando Enlace com Rádios B5c - 74,9 KM ( Portuguese )

## wirelessmain

*MIMOSA - Testando Enlace Wireless com Rádios B5c - 74,9 KM
( Portuguese ) 

*
 




*[MIMOSA – B5c link Test]*


 
 Olá a Todos,


Equipe *SolusTIC* juntamente com nossos Amigos e Clientes da *IDL NET,* e a participação de Paceiro local *BRBYTE* que gentilmente sedeu a infra dos Enlaces, e *ClickMobile* que está comercilizando os Equipamentos fizemos os primeiros testes dos Equipamentos da Fabricante *MIMOSA* ( www.mimosa.co ).


21 de Setembro de 2015 as 03:30 a.m
Campo Grande, MS- Brasil.

Chegamos agora de Aquidauana-MS, onde foram realizados os primeiros testes de "pancada" e Stress com a "Vaquinha Atômica" Mimosa.








*Hardwares :*


*01 -* Par de Rádios, Mimosa* 5 Ghz* Conectorizados ( B5c )

*01 -* Par de Antenas ,Algcom de 1.20mt ( 3ft ) Direcional Blindada.

*02 -* Pares de Pigtails, Algcom de Alta Performance.



*Distância do Enlace: 74,9KM ( 46 Miles )*






* clique na miniatura.*

 

*Configuração Básica de RF,*

Dois Canais de ( 2x )80Mhz = 160 MHZ, com isolamento entre os canais de 300 Mhz , com e sem DFS.

*Teste de Banda* " *throughput* " *com ferramenta nativa do Equipamento, em UDP* , *Trafego passante de 1.036 a 1.089 Gb ( Trafego Agregado ).*


*Latência Media: Ping de 08 a 21ms*






* clique na miniatura*

Não foi possível realizar testes em *TCP*, devido limitações de Router na Infraestrutura , 
Estamos providenciado outros testes em *TCP*, ( jitter, iperf, etc... ) conforme norma do *RFC*.


*Primeiras Impressões:*


Hardware Robusto.

Alinhamento e Modulação orientados por GPS.

Firmware ainda um pouco imaturo, com algumas limitações de a ajuste fino, mas com certeza irá evoluir nas próximas versões. 

Estamos criando relatório para enviar feedback a MIMOSA team.


O rádio se revelou bem sensível a ruídos, exigindo isolamento agressivo entre os canais , portanto esta longe de ser um equipamento "fácil de usar", exigindo *know how* e Skills do consultor. 

*Tais como :*

Fundamentos de RF, Fundamentos TCP/IP, Site Survey Tools.






* clique a miniatura*


*OBS:. Os testes foram realizados em condições reais.*


Não estamos emitindo uma opinião final sobre os testes, apenas até o momento,.

Variações geográficas, Climáticas , Poluição Espectral e outras variações, tornam cada teste Único, caso a caso.

Estaremos Atualizando as Evoluções dos testes.



Atenciosamente, 








*Equipe SolusTIC, e IDL NET.*
@ davidsmello @ RodrigoMeireles @ Leandro Oliveira
@ Leandro Vieira

*Site :* www.solustic.com.br
comercial [@] solustic.com.br
*Grupo FaceBook :* https://www.facebook.com/groups/solustic/

*Site :* www.idlnet.com.br

----------


## PauloMassa

Essa fita isolante pendurada é pra dar ajuste fino no tilt da antena?
kkkkkkkkkk

----------


## wirelessmain

é o Isolamento dos Canais kkkkkk

----------


## Zarttron

Preço do par dessas criaturas amigo.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Fala @*wirelessmain* 
Galera da SolusTic , parabens pela escolha!!!!!
A Equipe da Mimosa Team vai ficar muito feliz em saber que mais um provedor conseguiu excelentes resultados usando o B5C!!
Conheci o Team da Mimosa nos EUA e estamos testando o radio B5C em nossa rede. nossos resultados são excelentes. após configurar corretamente e usar a ultima firmware, o rádio fechou em 1300/1300 em 5km. voces fizeram 74km o que demonstra que o radio é exclente. por aqui usamos antenas XWAVE 31DBI Blindada e com radome shield.
Sucesso aos amigos.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

US799,00 cada amigo @*Zarttron*

----------


## PauloMassa

> é o Isolamento dos Canais kkkkkk


Hahahahahahahahahahaha vdd!!!

----------


## grupovideosanet

Acompanhando.

----------


## wirelessmain

Zarttron, quem está comercializando é o pessoal da ClickMobile, pode falar com Alexandre Volpe.
alexandre.volpe [ @ ] clickmobile. com.br

----------


## wirelessmain

@*leandrolopeswifi*
Você é uma lenda do Mundo Wireless....eu comecei em 2004 e tu já estava na tiva.

Grande Abraço Amigo.

----------


## vuvuca

vaquinha atomica ta de parabens

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> @*leandrolopeswifi*
> Você é uma lenda do Mundo Wireless....eu comecei em 2004 e tu já estava na tiva.
> 
> Grande Abraço Amigo.


É amigo, já tenho um bom tempo de estrada. por isso gosto de trazer coisas novas e ajudar o pessoal a comprar rádios e antenas de qualidade. minha ida pros EUA esse ano foi justamente para pesquisar novos fabricantes e novas tecnologias. isso ajuda muito o pessoal aqui no Brasil a não ficar preso a um fabricante apenas.
Sempre na ativa.
Abraço e que Deus abençoe.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Ah, um detalhe que faz diferença nestes radios..
Nós usamos aqui dentro de um case que vem com a antena (case blindado).
Assim não chega interferência no rádio e conseguimos usar a 2ms o TDMA dele.
Colocamos o rádio dentro
dessa caixa de proteção blindada.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Lembrando ao pessoal que este Rádio* AINDA NÃO ESTÁ HOMOLOGADO NO BRASIL,OK.
Quem quiser comprar para testes, ok. porém os Provedores precisam estar cientes que o rádio NÃO está homologado no BRASIL.*

----------


## wirelessmain

> Ah, um detalhe que faz diferença nestes radios..
> Nós usamos aqui dentro de um case que vem com a antena (case blindado).
> Assim não chega interferência no rádio e conseguimos usar a 2ms o TDMA dele.
> Colocamos o rádio dentro
> dessa caixa de proteção blindada.




SHOW !!! enquanto mais isolamento melhor  :Smile:

----------


## wirelessmain

Pessoal , segue mais um Caso de Sucesso bem interessante Relacionado a BGP.
Grande Abraço a todos !

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...022#post767022

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

O pessoal esta doido,

Cobrando R$ 15 mil para este enlace, tá mais facil comprar um licenciado que tem garantia de não haver interferência.

*Valor no Brasil:* http://www.computechloja.com.br/prod...e-protecao-366

*Valor Fora:* http://www.streakwave.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=B5c


Neste mesmo segmento saiu recente os UBNT Airfiber NxN que espero ter um preço bem atrativo e homologação: https://www.ubnt.com/airfiber/airfiber-nxn/


Enquanto isso, vamos aguardar a homologação e case de usuários em 5Ghz e canal de 80Mhz


Anderson

----------


## ijr

> O pessoal esta doido,
> 
> Cobrando R$ 15 mil para este enlace, tá mais facil comprar um licenciado que tem garantia de não haver interferência.
> 
> *Valor no Brasil:* http://www.computechloja.com.br/prod...e-protecao-366
> 
> *Valor Fora:* http://www.streakwave.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=B5c
> 
> 
> ...


Cada caso é um caso!

Estou precisando passar 500MB em um p-t-p, se fosse de licenciado teria que ser 2+0.

Como são 7Km pensei em usar Airfiber 5U, mas depois de ler bastante no próprio fórum da UBNT acabei desistindo.

Cheguei em 02 opções: Radwin D+ ou Mimosa.

Acabei comprando um par de Mimosa e antenas ALG-Com.

Agora vou esperar semana que vem para colocar a vaquinha mimosa para rodar.
Acredito que passarei uns 600MB.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Cada caso é um caso!
> 
> Estou precisando passar 500MB em um p-t-p, se fosse de licenciado teria que ser 2+0.
> 
> Como são 7Km pensei em usar Airfiber 5U, mas depois de ler bastante no próprio fórum da UBNT acabei desistindo.
> 
> Cheguei em 02 opções: Radwin D+ ou Mimosa.
> 
> Acabei comprando um par de Mimosa e antenas ALG-Com.
> ...


Você não vai se arrepender, Comprou as antenas certas e os rádios certos.
espero que dê tudo certo. o rádio é fenomenal, temos utilizado muito ele e provou ser um ótimo rádio.
vamos comprar mais unidades com certeza.
Uma dica: Utilize barras de azimute em suas antenas, nessa distância, elas não podem mexer na torre,ok. quanto mais estáveis melhor ficará o link. recomendo antenas de 34dbi ou maior para essa distância pra máxima performance do rádio.
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Cases de sucesso é o que não falta amigo. Mimosa é qualidade e estabilidade.
Uso muito airfiber por aqui , de todos os modelos , e te digo que os Mimosa se igualaram ou superaram em alguns casos aos rádios licenciados que usamos na rede. 
mesmo com interferência forte, estamos rodando os links na máxima qualidade.
To no aguardo da homologação do B5C tbm.
Abraço.

----------


## ijr

> Cases de sucesso é o que não falta amigo. Mimosa é qualidade e estabilidade.
> Uso muito airfiber por aqui , de todos os modelos , e te digo que os Mimosa se igualaram ou superaram em alguns casos aos rádios licenciados que usamos na rede. 
> mesmo com interferência forte, estamos rodando os links na máxima qualidade.
> To no aguardo da homologação do B5C tbm.
> Abraço.


eu falei na fábrica da Mimosa essa semana e me informaram que estão trabalhando para homologar o B5C.

no site da computech já aparece o p-t-p completo homologado.
http://www.computechloja.com.br/prod...e-protecao-366
*não fica claro se é o p-t-p ou apenas as antenas.

----------


## Nks

@*wirelessmain*
Esse alinhamento e orientacao por GPS que vc falou, como funciona?
Ele ja tem a antena interna que conversa com o satelite?

Em relacao ao alinhamento, ele indica o azimute??

Como vc fez o alinhamento??

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> @*wirelessmain*
> Esse alinhamento e orientacao por GPS que vc falou, como funciona?
> Ele ja tem a antena interna que conversa com o satelite?
> 
> Em relacão ao alinhamento, ele indica o azimute??
> 
> Como vc fez o alinhamento??


O radio tem GPS glonass e transmite e recebe sincronizando os dados via GPS.assim evita interferências por co-alocação.
É ALTAMENTE indicado quando se tem muitas antenas na mesma torre.
Eu uso GPS de mão para alinhamento a longa distância ou média distancia de links ptp, pegando o ponto A , e depois indo para o ponto B e fazendo o GOTO no ponto A. alem disso uso bússula de precisão e fica filé.

----------


## ijr

Qual Firmware vocês utilizaram?

Aqui estou tentando 1.2.3 mas fica bloqueado o range entre 4900 - 5470 e 5850 - 6000.

Por enquanto estou com ele apenas em bancada.





> *MIMOSA - Testando Enlace Wireless com Rádios B5c - 74,9 KM
> ( Portuguese ) 
> 
> *
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Qual Firmware vocês utilizaram?
> 
> Aqui estou tentando 1.2.3 mas fica bloqueado o range entre 4900 - 5470 e 5850 - 6000.
> 
> Por enquanto estou com ele apenas em bancada.


Voce precisa ATIVAR a licença com BRASIL LICENSED.
Ae funciona todos os canais.
Reseta os radios e ativa com Brazil licensed.

----------


## GLOBALCOMM

> Cada caso é um caso!
> 
> Estou precisando passar 500MB em um p-t-p, se fosse de licenciado teria que ser 2+0.
> 
> Como são 7Km pensei em usar Airfiber 5U, mas depois de ler bastante no próprio fórum da UBNT acabei desistindo.
> 
> Cheguei em 02 opções: Radwin D+ ou Mimosa.
> 
> Acabei comprando um par de Mimosa e antenas ALG-Com.
> ...



nao precisa ser 2+0 pra passar 500 mega nao amigo , use radio huawei xmc com idu 905 que vai passar 475 mega , que e praticamente 500 mega . ela faz 1024 qam

----------


## GLOBALCOMM

se o b5c custa 14 mil o par , o b11 vai custar uns 30 mil isso sem as antenas .

pessoal liga pra SIAE e compre um licenciado que vai sair ja com as antenas de 1.2m da rfs , por uns 22 mil , vai passar 470 mega , e alta qualidade .

----------


## Portinari

Estou nessa duvida pelo licenciado ou mimosa.. Estou na duvida pq acabei de comprar um par de algcom de 1,2m com frete saiu 8 conto, com o mimosa eu poderia usar elas, ja com o licenciado eu vou deixar elas paradas, pois ficar colocando antena de 1,2m na torre pra qualquer coisa tem q ter cuidado pq os ventos estão cada vez mais forte.. o meu caso só preciso passar 200mb full, só que tem muita interferência.

----------


## lucas.intervel

Eu comprei um par de mimosa e instalei em um local com muita interferência precisava passar 500Mb, PTP de 7KM com antenas algcom de 60cm, fechei o enlace com sinal de -43, e não passou nem 100Mb de banda, Tive que colocar licenciado mesmo, semana que vem vou aumentar ele para 2+0, só esperando chegar as antenas... Sem contar na tranquilidade e performace, pois até em testes de bancada a latência do mimosa não fica em 1ms... fica sempre perto de 5ms... Pode ser que em locais que não tenham interferência ele funciono bem, mas pra mim foi um tiro no pé, ainda bem que o meu fornecedor aceitou o produto de volta, e troquei em outros equipamentos....

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa tarde lucas.intervel, esse enlace que vai fechar 2+0 e da wi2be, se sim vai ser com radios fulloutdoor ou solicitou idu para fazer o enlace?? estou atras de radios para enlace para cerca de 400mb em 12km. Grato pela atenção.




> Eu comprei um par de mimosa e instalei em um local com muita interferência precisava passar 500Mb, PTP de 7KM com antenas algcom de 60cm, fechei o enlace com sinal de -43, e não passou nem 100Mb de banda, Tive que colocar licenciado mesmo, semana que vem vou aumentar ele para 2+0, só esperando chegar as antenas... Sem contar na tranquilidade e performace, pois até em testes de bancada a latência do mimosa não fica em 1ms... fica sempre perto de 5ms... Pode ser que em locais que não tenham interferência ele funciono bem, mas pra mim foi um tiro no pé, ainda bem que o meu fornecedor aceitou o produto de volta, e troquei em outros equipamentos....

----------


## lucas.intervel

Boa tarde.
Sim o enlace 2+0 vou utilizar wi2be de 18ghz. Se você precisa de 400mb não precisa de 2+0, pode fazer com 1+0 mesmo... O novo radio smart hp passa 477mb, tenho um ptp aqui de 30km que instalei semana passada, e passa os 477 mb perfeito... Tenho um outro enlace aqui de 14km com wi2be smart 11ghz, passa 404MB se aumentar a potencia dele...

----------


## jcmaster85

Opa que blz hein, certo e qual frequencia usou para os 30km usou os 59Mhz do radio com o canal adjacente?conhece alguem que faça verificação de canais livres junto a anatel ou algum tutorial para verificar na lista de frequencia por area no site da anatel?Grato mais uma vez.





> Boa tarde.
> Sim o enlace 2+0 vou utilizar wi2be de 18ghz. Se você precisa de 400mb não precisa de 2+0, pode fazer com 1+0 mesmo... O novo radio smart hp passa 477mb, tenho um ptp aqui de 30km que instalei semana passada, e passa os 477 mb perfeito... Tenho um outro enlace aqui de 14km com wi2be smart 11ghz, passa 404MB se aumentar a potencia dele...

----------


## lucas.intervel

Sim, estou usando o canal adjacente para este enlace.
Estou usando 8ghz neste enlace de 30km, para saber se já tem alguém usando determinada frequência, da para pegar direto no site da Anatel.
Caso precise de alguém para fazer uma análise de especrto, aí tem que procurar alguma empresa especializada nisso. Não sei te informar quem faça, mas se procurar vai achar algumas...

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

*
**Porque não fazem testes/cases dentro da realidade, em área urbana e utilizando frequência dentro da regulamentação e não 5.4Ghz ou 6Ghz.


*

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

> Amigo temos diversos testes, inclusive nas áreas urbanas e em diversas frequências! Inclusive não julgo que os testes feitos são fora da realidade, esses cenários são realidade para muitos provedores. Nosso proximo teste será com dois canais de 80 MHz, e vamos nos atentar para fazer entre 5.4 e 5.8 exatamente e demonstraremos aqui!


Opa Fabio

Desculpe, na verdade vi um case em área urbana com distancia menor de 2Km e frequência de 6Ghz.

Acompanho porque vocês mandam via skype e e-mail como novos "case".

Mas fico no aguardo de um novo teste.... até o momento o que apresentou, uma RB912 faz igual custando apenas R$ 2 mil ao invés dos R$ 10 mil do Mimosa.


Grato.

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

Fabio,

Vi outros testes. Creio que você não se atentou nos detalhes.

Do que adianta fazer todos esses testes se não segue a regulamentação, usando frenquencia de 5.4Ghz (uso restrito) e 6Ghz (faixa de licenciado) certamente vai conseguir melhores desempenhos.

Estou questionando esses testes pura e simplesmente porque já comprei um produto muito caro e não fez um décimo do que prometia, ocultaram informações primordiais do teste, o mesmo que estou vendo aqui.

Já solicitei a vocês para fazer um teste com o Mimosa, substituindo um enlace em 5Ghz.


Anderson

----------


## walgarcia

Boa tarde,
Como faz para liberar os canais de 4900 a 6200?
Obrigado






> Anderson eu sei que o mercado já teve muitos aproveitadores. Mas nem eu nem a minha empresa temos essa postura. Fomos totalmente transparentes com as limitações do teste e em nenhum momento induzimos os clientes a achar que o radio pode fazer algo que ele não pode.
> 
> Inclusive em todas nossas propostas deixamos livres os clientes a se arrependerem da compra e ter o dinheiro de volta depois de 30 dias, sem problemas. Eu não era atuante no under Linux mas se vc perguntar nos grupos de provedores sobre mim e sobre a Clickmobile tenho certeza que irá ouvir que nos preocupamos com os clientes.
> 
> Dito isto, reforço que fizemos os testes em diversas situações justamente pq eram testes e queríamos saber os limites desse radio e da tecnologia 4x4! Relembrando nos primeiros testes não tínhamos nenhuma relação com o fabricante e só assinamos como revenda após a publicação do primeiro case!
> 
> Se o radio funciona até 6.2 GHz é uma ótima notícia uma vez que podemos então ter um radio licenciado de super baixo custo. Com certeza vamos tentar desenvolver uma antena que funcione melhor e também seja de custo menor ( antena microondas é sempre mais cara) conectorizada para 6.5 low. A solução licenciada mais próxima custa o dobro do preço. Não é uma boa notícia que teremos essa possibilidade? 
> 
> Quanto a 5.4 até 5.7 a faixa é liberada e pode sim ser usada para ptp respeitando a potência máxima do radio de 24 dBm que é justamente o que ele tem. 
> ...

----------


## MatheusF

Fabio em relação a trabalhar com ele em frequencia acima de 5.8, tem alguma novidade?

----------


## ithomech

Olá, efetuei a compra do b5 lite (ptp) para testar. Vou fazer um enlace em torno de 1,5km com visada, espero não me arrepender. Preciso passar em torno de 150 mega. Na próxima semana comento aqui. abraço.

----------


## ithomech

MIMOSA B5 LITE - DECEPÇÃO TOTAL
Venho por meio deste fórum declarar que este produto não presta. Estou a 3 dias trabalhando em cima desse ponto a ponto. 
Recebi os backhaul e já fui para a bancada configurá-los. Para acessar o mesmo é uma bronca. O rádio não responde. Desliguei e liguei essa porcaria acho que mais de 100 vezes. OK depois de dois dias consegui configurá-los e coloquei para funcionar. Por incrível que pareça, depois de muito custo consegui fechar o enlace (bridge). Aparentemente estava rodando beleza. Hoje meio dia parou um dos lados. Com aquela mesma ladainha de não acessar tu liga desliga a lan não pisca, não volta. Esse equipamento é uma piada não acredito que gastei R$1.500,00. Aí eles vem falar em aterramento e cabo de rede cat6. Tudo palhaçada. E tem mais hj descobri que o lado q tava na torre ligado (o lado que ainda respondia) ao meu switch está derrubando as outras redes que estavam funcionando perfeitamente. Enfim se ligar essa m$%&¨( ferra tudo além de não ter uma documentação e suporte no Brasil. NÃO COMPREM.

----------


## ithomech

MIMOSA B5 LITE - DECEPÇÃO TOTAL
Venho por meio deste fórum declarar que este produto não presta. Estou a 3 dias trabalhando em cima desse ponto a ponto. 
Recebi os backhaul e já fui para a bancada configurá-los. Para acessar o mesmo é uma bronca. O rádio não responde. Desliguei e liguei essa porcaria acho que mais de 100 vezes. OK depois de dois dias consegui configurá-los e coloquei para funcionar. Por incrível que pareça, depois de muito custo consegui fechar o enlace (bridge). Aparentemente estava rodando beleza. Hoje meio dia parou um dos lados. Com aquela mesma ladainha de não acessar tu liga desliga a lan não pisca, não volta. Esse equipamento é uma piada não acredito que gastei R$1.500,00. Aí eles vem falar em aterramento e cabo de rede cat6. Tudo palhaçada. E tem mais hj descobri que o lado q tava na torre ligado (o lado que ainda respondia) ao meu switch está derrubando as outras redes que estavam funcionando perfeitamente. Enfim se ligar essa m$%&¨( ferra tudo além de não ter uma documentação e suporte no Brasil. NÃO COMPREM.

----------


## usuariocomum

oi estou com dificuldades de cadastrar no site da mimosa e para acessar o equipamento. eu gostaria de alguma orientação
pois preciso fazer um enlace com b5c mas é a primeira vez que vejo este produto e não tenho nenhum conhecimento sobre
ele. alguem por favor poderia me ajudar?
meu e-mail caso alguem prefira falar por la. [email protected]

----------


## ithomech

Amigo basta se cadastrar no site com todos os seus dados corretos. Após isso você deve desbloquear o mimosa ligando ele, recortando o código que ele te dá na tela inicial de acesso e colando na página do mimosa para gerar o novo código. Infelizmente minha história com o mimosa acabou cedo pois comprei o B5 lite novo lacrado. Nunca funcionou. Este equipamento tem diversos problemas conforme os usuários comentam aqui e em outros fóruns. Eu abandonei devido a pouca documentação e a dificuldade de fazê-lo funcionar corretamente. Um dos lados do meu B5 agora nem liga só pisca a luz laranja. Decidi fazer um enlace com os Airfiber.

----------


## Maisnet

Boa tarde,

Como posso fazer para recuperar a senha cadastrada no station, consigo entrar no AP porem no station sem sucesso. Aguardo a ajuda dos amigos.
Vlw

----------


## tuliomelgaco

Boa tarde, meio atrasado mas acho que ainda vale, como foi a experiência com o enlace? Estou precisando fazer um super parecido e estou pensando Mimosa ou Airfiber... Valeu

----------


## rimaraujo

Minha opinião... Cai fora de mimosa.

----------


## wala

A hora que a mimosa resolver fazer uma porta sfp nos seus radios e a outra porta de rede tipo 10/100 apenas para acesso e alimentação vai vender muito pois é so essa lan problematica o resto é bom.

----------


## tuliomelgaco

Show, valeu pela dica. E Airfiber, algo a dizer?

----------

